# Tomcat Configurieren



## arkanoid (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, deswegen nicht verwirrt sein, falls das eine total simple Geschichte sein sollte.
Ich habe auf meiner Domain http://www.mydomain.de eine Typo3 Version laufen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Admin-Anwendung geschrieben, die unter http://www.mydomain.de/admin laufen soll. Wie muss ich die Konfiguration anpassen, dass das dann auch so funktioniert?


```
<Host name="mydomain.de" appBase="/opt/webapps/mydomain_host" unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true" xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">
  <Alias>www.mydomain.de</Alias>
  <Context path="" docBase="/opt/webapps/mydomain_host/myproject/WebContent" workDir="/opt/temp/mydomain_host" debug="0" reloadable="true" crossContext="false">
    <Environment name="config/configurationPath" type="java.lang.String" value="file:/opt/mydomain_conf/jdbc.properties" />
  </Context>
</Host>
```

Den Code den ihr da seht, den habe ich nicht selbst geschrieben, sondern 1:1 mit Veränderungen as server.xml von Tomcat übernommen.


----------

